# has anyone tried a Clinton Anderson saddle?



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

We bought my husband a Court's saddle. Now it is my turn for a new saddle. I have been riding in my daughter's old barrel racing saddle and everyone says it is too small and I will never have proper equitation or be able to post well in it.
Has anyone used a Clinton Anderson saddle? I do like the Court's well enough but I like how small the skirt is on the CA saddle. My horse is short backed. And I like how the stirrups are turned on the CA saddle.
My trainer is suggesting a Bob's but those are seriously big bucks!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally think it is over-priced. I went to the website and couldn't find any information about the bar angle or the gullet size or whether or not you could specify what your horse needed. Not to mention that the tree it is made on might not actually be that comfortable for you. Your best bet might be to visit the local tack store and sit in some of their saddles until you find something that is comfortable for you first, then start looking for a saddle in that style that will fit your horse. Everyone may not be like me but if I sit in a saddle with a flatter tree like roping saddles and many trail saddle trees, I am uncomfortable either right from the start or after a short time. It wasn't until I found the Association tree that I found out what it was like to be truly comfortable and secure in a saddle. I will never again buy a saddle unless I can test it with my own butt first LOL.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^Yeah, whenever someone sits on a new/different couch/chair/saddle and their like "Oohhhh, I like this!" I say how would you know just yet? You havn't sat there for 2 hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Well, we are kind of rural and our stores have a very small selection. I could not tell a thing from sitting in them. sigh. Most people around here end up ordering and sending back lots of saddles before they choose one.
I am not sure if I would know if the tree was comfortable to me and my horse without riding for a few hours in it. 
There is a person who does saddle fitting that comes to our area once a month or so who is the one who told me I need a small skirt for my horse and I would have her check any saddle I was thinking of purchasing on my horse. Maybe I will e-mail her the picture of the CA saddle and see if she has any ideas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Pretty much any rounded skirt saddle should give you enough lee-way for your horse to comfortably move. I just got a Corriente saddle a few months ago and have been very pleased with it (got a rounded skirt for those really short backed youngsters).

Not to mention it was about 1/5th the price of the CA non-member price.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that looks nice. Do you mind if I ask how much it was? Is the seat cushioned at all? Are the stirrups at a comfortable angle?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Total was a bit less than $700 ( I don't remember exact price). The seat isn't cushioned but I think you can get it cushioned if you want. I also took that picture before I set the stirrups, in that pic, it was directly out of the box. Here is closer to what it looks like now.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

hmm, I think I will look them up on line


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to save you a bit of time.
https://corrientesaddleco.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> I will never again buy a saddle unless I can test it with my own butt first LOL.


Agree 100%. Even if it does fit the horse and all it still may be very uncomfortable for your own butt. The reason I never buy from Internet unless I borrowed and tried exactly same model on my horse. 

Juniper, I got Alamo pleasure trail ride 4 years back and it's awesome to ride in (and still look like new). But I also heard very nice things about Corriente saddles.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I just wish I could try them out. Like you say it is impossible to make a decision without sitting in the saddle.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I looked up Alamo and all the trail saddles have a lot of skirt. I like the size of the Corriente skirt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish we were closer together, I would let you borrow mine for a few days.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks. right now I wish I was in Texas period! Our long, cold winter is coming fast.


----------

